
Ask HN: Twitter down? - ChickeNES
Only seeing a page with this: 
&quot;Something is technically wrong.<p>Thanks for noticing—we&#x27;re going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.&quot;
======
ixtli
Yes I'm seeing that too but inconsistently. I can see many direct twitter
links but loading profiles is broken.

------
gregorymichael
Affirmative.

------
bukinoshita
+1

------
amouat
Same...

